# AWS re:Invent interview with FreeBSD Developer Colin Percival (video)



## FBSD (Dec 8, 2012)

FreeBSD developer Colin Percival was interviewed during Amazon AWS re:Invent about his work making FreeBSD available as a Amazon EC2 instance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK7EeV_GD3M


----------

